# Class A how to prep holding tank for storage?



## Fairview (May 13, 2018)

Tiffin mh up for sale, meantime: how to best prep holding tanks so coach doesn't stink?
Emptied, auto roto routered, put pinesol and water in blk water holding tank, ac on but still has an old closet smell.
Any suggestions appreciated!


----------

